# Dogta vs. TT Pro Control RL Releases



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Looking to get feedback from all who have experience with either or both. Satisfaction, reliability, etc...

Anthony


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

Had the Dogtra, then sold them to get the TT Pro Controls.

It took me about a month to relize that I REALLY missed my dogtra's, sooooo. . . 

After about 4 more months I sold the TT and now AGAIN HAPPILY OWN DOGTRA releases and could not be happier with them.


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Still have the old TT 150's. 
Have seen both newer systems and they both seem to be reliable. When I upgrade it will be to Dogtra. Why? Because Dogtra's sound like a duck.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Lisa Schirmeister said:


> When I upgrade it will be to Dogtra. Why? Because Dogtra's sound like a duck.


Yep!! I had to TT Pro Controls and was disappointed when I got them to find that the "duck sound" sounded more like the hockey horn at my grandson's games. When a friend called me on my cell phone while I was training and hit the sound on his Dogtra unit, I sent TT Pro Controls back and bought Dogtras.


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

I have two Dogtra RR's w/duck call. Got them about 13 months ago. They both worked great when I first got them. Then within 2/3 months one of them started giving me a real weak duck quack sound, so of course I recharged it and it didn't help. Dogtra fixed it within a week, no problem. I did ask for an "autopsy" on the unit, in case it was something I did wrong, but I did not recieve any information from Dogtra regarding the failure. 

Now, after not using them regularly for the winter months, both units have a weak quack sound. This time it is not as bad, but the dogs can't hear it clearly, and it isn't close to what it was when I first got them. :x 
The release circuit works perfect every time.

Has anybody else had this problem? I wonder if the speaker paper for the quack sound is affected by moisture during long storage periods, or changes in temps. I did have them in my truck some this winter, and I did use them in some fairly cold weather, hopefully the battery and power circuit can handle midwest cold.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Anthony,

I bought the TT pro Control RL for the winger I have and I am 100% happy with it, it is easy to operate and control, no wif it talked to the BB remote it would be perfect!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Has anybody else ruined a pro control receiver int he rain? I love mine, a training partner bought a TT pro control transmitter and 3 receivers. In hard rain two of the receivers died and TT was pretty slow replacing them.

This happened to anyone else?


----------



## Chad H (Jun 25, 2004)

I have the TT 150's and loved them. Now I upgraded to the TT Pro Release. and feel the same. The dog's learn what that sound is, just like "Okay, Okay" before a happy bummper. I don't really care what it sounds like.

Howard, tell your buddy to make sure that he replaces the charger caps after charging or they COULD get wet inside.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

I've had two Dogtra RRD units w/duck call for over 1 year and have been totally satisfied. Not one problem and they've seen regular use.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

I've owned a dogtra 1202 NCP for over two years now and use it on a daily basis. Can't imagine a product with better quality and reliability.


----------



## Hunt Master (Mar 31, 2005)

I have used the TT Pro Contols on my three Top Gun launchers for two years. One of the units had a speaker problem after being stored over the winter but was replaced by TT quickly and with out question. I have used them in heavy rain with no problems.


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

*dogtra vs tri tronics*

Hi I use 3 T.T. and have yet to have a problem with them the one thing I like is that when I use my box launcher I can run a jumper cable to it(saves me buying another one). . Mario


----------

